
Ethereum from Scratch – Part 4: Finding Neighbors - mjfl
https://ocalog.com/post/21/
======
mjfl
Hi again. I'm the author of the post and also the creator of the website. I'm
writing this series of posts to demonstrate the site. My goal is to have
people "get" the site by the end of this series. Is the purpose of the site
clear?

Hope you enjoy the post. If you have any constructive criticism you'd like to
give regarding either the post or the website, let me know!

